# Newest Baby :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my newest toy today - last pistol for a while. - I FINALLY got a fullsize Walther P99 w/ A/S trigger... (I already have a compact P99 and a S&W clone of the P99)










And, the very first 3 shots out of the gun did this:










For me, I shoot this gun (and my SW99) better than I did the $1200 Springfield TRP 1911 I had up until recently. Now, the P99 shoots a bit tighter than my SW99, which surprised me.

But, I made a good choice I think


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

Good job wiping off those pesky tell-tale powder residue burn marks around the holes. Just kidding! :-D 

Good grouping. 

I just sold my Kel-Tec P11 today and will be delivering it tomorrow, and in two weeks there is a gun show and I expect to be picking up a new Kahr 9mm I hope.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I had planned to go to a gun show later this month to uy a compact HK USP. But, I've been looking for a full size A/S (new) since Nov 05. So, I couldn't pass it up. And, I don't think I would be as accurate w/ the compact USP as I am with the P99, so I am happy (I already have a full size USP).

Good luck w/ the Kahr


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Shipwreck, do you mind if I use that pic on the GunCast?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, go right ahead


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks! How does it shoot?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great. It is my fav gun. As I said above, I shoot it better than any 1911 I have had - and I recently spent a ton of bucks on a Springfield TRP 1911. It is a very accurate gun. And, the ergonomics of the grip is the best I've seen yet.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

What a waste of paper spread the out . make use of all that paper. To hard to see when they all in one little bitty area. I want every body to know I make full use of a target I shot all over it :-D


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice. What caliber did you get?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The gun is a 9mm in the pic - the .40 cal P99 slide is solid front to back - the 9mm has that rise near the muzzle...


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

hey shipwreck, what do you think about the sw99? ive heard its had a lot pf problems and that s&w has admitted to most of them..has failed you somehow or malfunctioned at any moment??


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

by the way that p99 is looking good---


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> hey shipwreck, what do you think about the sw99? ive heard its had a lot pf problems and that s&w has admitted to most of them..has failed you somehow or malfunctioned at any moment??


Actually, I no longer have that P99 - in other threads, U will see that I dropped it and damaged the frame - It was my fav gun, and it killed me to look at the damaged frame. Walther USA has no extra frames imported, and they basically would have just sold me a new gun at a slightly reduced price - $500. I didn't wanna pay that much for 1 P99 (what I paid for the one I dropped, plus the cost of the new gun), so I sold it and am on the lookout for another one. I'm kinda anal retentive when it comes to my guns, and I couldn't take having my fav gun messed up like that 

As for the SW99, I have had that one for close to a year now. Since I no longer have that P99, the SW99 is once again my fav gun I own. It is super accurate, works great, and is just a clone of the P99. I even had the slide hard chromed in Dec, and I love the 2-tone look it has now.

Don't believe all the hype about the SW99 that the naysayers throw out there - many people must have the "Walther name" and say bad things about anything that isn't the "original." The frame of the SW99 is made by Walther - only the barrel and slide are made by S&W. It also works exactly like the P99.

I do think the P99 looks a bit cooler, but it is hard to track down an A/S model P99 here in the states right now - I got the SW99 last year when I was having no luck finding the Walther. I do have a compact P99 Walther, however. And, I still want a fullsize Walther P99 so I can have both it and the SW99.


----------

